# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Atlantic Express [Golden Blaze,Pescara Jet,SeaCat Danmark,Hoverspeed Belgium]

## cpt. mimis

Πρόσφατα το είδα βαμμένο και έτοιμο στο Πέραμα. Το χειμώνα έκανε επισκευή στο Κερατσίνι.
Οπότε ή γύρισε από τα καλοκαιρινά ταξίδια του ή δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ... Υπάρχει ένα χρονικό διάστημα όπου έχασα επαφή.  :Sour:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN BLAZE στις 11-12-2011 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Για όσους το έχασαν. :Fat: 

GOLDEN BLAZE 01 11-12-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρόσφατα το είδα βαμμένο και έτοιμο στο Πέραμα. Το χειμώνα έκανε επισκευή στο Κερατσίνι.
> Οπότε ή γύρισε από τα καλοκαιρινά ταξίδια του ή δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ... Υπάρχει ένα χρονικό διάστημα όπου έχασα επαφή.


Πατρίδα, δεν έχει κουνήσει από το Πέραμα.Οικονομικά προβλήματα...

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Πατρίδα, δεν έχει κουνήσει από το Πέραμα.Οικονομικά προβλήματα...


Ωραία επένδηση... Τι να πω..  :Mask:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το GOLDEN BLAZE στις 11-12-2011 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Για όσους το έχασαν.
> 
> GOLDEN BLAZE 01 11-12-2011.jpg


Όπως πάντα έχεις τη λύση... Φοβερός...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βεβαια το πλοιο εχει γινει *λιγο καρναβαλι*

----------


## leo85

Στις 29-04 2012 στο πέραμα με τα νέα του χρώματα. :Apologetic: 

GOLDEN BLAZE 29-04-2012.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Μα πολυυυυυυύ μουντά, ψυχοπλακωτκά, άχαρα, αντιεμπορικά χρώματα έβαλε....  :Sour:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εχουν σημασια τα χρωματα το βαπορι εχει βγει προς πωληση εδω και καιρο.

----------


## despo

Απορώ τι το ήθελε και το έφερε το πλοίο αυτό. Εδώ σκουριάζει στο Ηράκλειο το Γκόλντεν Πρινς και δεν λέει να ξεμπερδέψει ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To golden prince ειναι κατασχεμενο και το golden blaze ανηκει σε προσωπο πρωτου συγγενικου βαθμου

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τη μία έλεγαν ότι έκανε επίσχεση εργασίας το πλήρωμα, την άλλη φορά κατηγορούσαν ότι εσκεμένα η επιθεώρηση δεν τους έβγαζε τα πιστοποιητικά για να ξεκινήσει, γενικά ένα μπάχαλο. Πάντως τι να περιμένει κανείς, εδώ τα παραδοσιακά ταχύπλοα που είχαμε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια έπεσαν στους 2 μήνες δρομολόγησης και του χρόνου δεν ξέρουμε αν θα ταξιδέψουν κιόλας και θα έχουν μέλλον οι κάθε λογής αρπαχτές;

υ.γ: Τα προηγούμενα χρώματα του πήγαιναν πάρα πολύ, στο κάτω κάτω τι χρυσή φλόγα θα ήταν χωρίς τα αντίστοιχα χρώματα, αυτά τα ασπρουλιάρικα δεν του ταιριάζουν. :Distrust:

----------


## despo

Η ουσία είναι οτι δεν φαίνεται να έχει πια μέλλον η ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα με κλασσικά συμβατικά πλοία μεταξύ Κρήτης και Σαντορίνης, για τον λόγο οτι υπάρχουν πιά αρκετά ταχύπλοα που μοιράζονται τη δουλειά. Ισως αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος του ερχομού εδώ του Golden Blaze.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> To golden prince ειναι κατασχεμενο και το golden blaze ανηκει σε προσωπο πρωτου συγγενικου βαθμου


Το ένα Κρήτη και το άλλο Πέραμα????
Δεν του πάει καλά γενικότερα το θέμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN BLAZE όπως φαινόταν στις 09-07-2012 απο την Κυνόσουρα.
Πάντως με έναν απο το πλήρωμα που μίλησα όταν πέρναγα σωστικά στον Ασπρόπυργο, μου είπε ότι τους χρωστάνε λεπτά και έχουν πάει σε δικηγόρο.

GOLDEN BLAZE 13 09-07-2012.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Golden Blaze μετακόμισε στα Ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Να βρέθηκε αγοραστής?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οχι οχι..απλα μετακινηθηκε στου Σπανοπουλου  για να παρει τη θεση του στου Χαλκιτη το Sea Breeze III , το οποιο εφυγε απο ΝΜΔ για να παει η Ποπαρα στη θεση του..

εδω μερος της μεθορμισης του..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN BLAZE εχθές 31-12-2012 όσο φαίνετε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει πάει.

GOLDEN BLAZE 15 31-12-2012.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  GOLDEN BLAZE φωτογραφημένο σήμερα πάνω απο το Ελένη, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκετε. 

GOLDEN BLAZE 18 12-01-2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βλεπω προβλεψη για sun deck αν κρινουμε απο τα ρελια στο πανω ντεκ και πιο πλωρα με γωνια πιο ψηλα , προφανως για ανεμοθορακα.Βεβαια δεν νομιζω HSC να περνει εγκριση για τετοια κολπα εκτος αν θα δουλευε με συμβατικες ταχυτητες.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο κώδικας δέν απαγορευει ανοιχτά καταστρώματα, όπως φυσικά όταν ενα πλοιο "χτίζεται" σύμφωνα με το HSC code να αλλάξει κλάση...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο σχετικά με την κατάσταση του πλοίου; Πάντως στα μέσα Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στο Πέραμα για τον δεξαμενισμό του! Πολύ σπάνιο το γεγονός να κάνει δεξαμενισμό, έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο να μην διανύει ούτε ένα ναυτικό μίλι και να ξαναπηγαίνει για δεξαμενισμό. Ίσως όμως να υπάρχει άλλος λόγος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mπορει ο κυριος Κωστας Παναγιωτοπουλος να βρηκε καναν γαμπρο για το πλοιο του και να θελουν να το δουν, ποιος ξερει?Παντως ειχα ακουσει κατι για 400 χιλιαρικα που ζηταγε απο παραδοσιακο ακτοπλοο για να το παρει

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως βλέποπυμε εδώ (διαλέγοντας το πεδίο surveys) χρειάζεται να γίνει δεξαμενισμός μέχρι το τέλος Απρίλη για να διατηρήσει την κλάση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το GOLDEN BLAZE όταν στις 06-05-2012 έκανε επισκευή στον καταπέλτη, στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. 

GOLDEN BLAZE 05 06-05-2012.jpg

----------


## captain#litinas

Καλά... ας πληρώσει πρώτα σε όσους χρωστάει αυτος ο κατά τα άλλα <<κύριος>> και μετά θα δούμε αν αυτό το πλοίο ταξιδέψει και φέτος... εκτός και αν έχει βρεί <<κορόιδο>> να <<δαγκώσει>> και καταφέρει να το ξεκινήσει... και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ μιλάω εκ προσωπικής πείρας... ο άνθρωπος (Κώστας Παναγιωτοπουλος) είναι μεγάλο λαμόγιο... ¶φησε τα πληρώματα που είχε απλήρωτα , τα συνεργεία και τους προμηθευτές απλήρωτους και χρωστάει σε όποιον μιλάει Ελληνικά και Αλβανικά... Αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι ναυτικοί που παρακολουθούν αυτήν την ανάρτηση μου και θέλουν να ...πίασουν την καλή... :Distrust:  να πανε τρέχοντας να δουλεψουν για τον Παναγιωτόπουλο... τρέξτε να σωθείτε... Ούστ απατεώνες... :Sour:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν το GOLDEN BLAZE ήταν στις 03-01-2012 στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ στα άσπρα. Θα μου πεις και που άλλαξε χρώμα......έγινε τίποτε.

GOLDEN BLAZE 02 03-01-2012.jpg

----------


## cpt. mimis

Μπαίνει η νέα σεζόν και ακόμα τίποτα δεν έχει ακουστεί για δρομολόγηση... ¶ραγε άλλη μία σεζόν χαμένη?

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντος το AIS του εκπέμπει εδώ και λίγες μέρες στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Λέτε να το δούμε ......να δουλεύει;;;;

----------


## manolisfissas

Από σήμερα GOLDEN BLAZE στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.  :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN BLAZE σήμερα στις 10.30 π.μ. την ώρα που με τη βοήθεια των P/K βγήκε απο τη δεξαμενή του Περάματος και ετοιμάζετε να δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

GOLDEN BLAZE 26 15-04-2013.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Τι σχέδια υπάρχουν φέτος για το ταχύπλοο ξέρουμε????

----------


## cpt. mimis

Ε που θα πάει θα ξεκινήσει... :Distrust:

----------


## manolisfissas

Το  *GOLDEN BLAZE έφυγε σήμερα από τα ναυπηγεια του  Σπανώπουλλου και έχει πάει στον Πειραιά στην Ε1. 

*GOLDEN BLAZE 24-4-2013 01.gif GOLDEN BLAZE 24-4-2013 02.gif

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παίζει για Σποράδες;;*

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Παίζει για Σποράδες;;*


????? τι ολα σε μάς φέτος ???? :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρουμε τελικά που θα κάνει δρομολόγια;;;;;;
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο το Πέραμα με φόντο την Κυνόσουρα και πορεία απο Σπανόπουλο προς Πειραιά.

GOLDEN BLAZE 28 24-04-2013.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

για που το βαλε το πλοιο;

----------


## leo85

Δεν θέλουν να μας πούνε που θα πάει !!!!!!!

COLDEN BLAZE 25-04-2013 01.gif

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά,την ώρα που έκανε πετρέλευση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Περιέργος ενώ περνούσε ανοικτά απο την Σαντορίνη και έφτασε λίγο κάτω απο το Ακροτήρι, γύρισε πήγε στον Αθηνιό έκατσε λίγο και τώρα είναι στο Ηράκλειο. Απο ταχύτητα 28-29 μίλια.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το GOLDEN BLAZE εχθές το πρωί στον Πειραιά.

COLDEN BLAZE 25-04-2013 02.gif

----------


## Aquaman

ασυνηθιστα τα χρωματα του..Αδερφακι του Cosmojet-πρωην Searunner ειναι??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι βεβαια ειναι αδελφο.Φαινετε οτι τα ατελειωτα προβληματα του searunner το 2009 ωθησαν τον εκπληκτικοτρομερο πλοιοκτητη να αγορασει το αδελφο........

----------


## giorgos_249

> Παντως ειχα ακουσει κατι για 400 χιλιαρικα που ζηταγε απο παραδοσιακο ακτοπλοο για να το παρει


*Αμα με 400 χιλιάρικα βγάζει κέρδος, γιατί δώρο δε θα το κάνει, τότε πόσο μπορεί να αγοράστηκε;; Για πέταμα το είχαν απ ότι φαίνεται.....
*



> Περιέργος ενώ περνούσε ανοικτά απο την Σαντορίνη και έφτασε λίγο κάτω απο το Ακροτήρι, γύρισε πήγε στον Αθηνιό έκατσε λίγο και τώρα είναι στο Ηράκλειο. Απο ταχύτητα 28-29 μίλια.


*¶νω των 29 σταθερά για αρκετή ώρα. Φαίνεται ότι είναι μηχανικά πολύ καλύτερα από αδερφά του, ισως και να είναι το 2ο μετά το Patricia Olivia με αμέσως κατώτερο το Master Jet ! 


*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και το condor 10 το οποίο βέβαια τώρα έχει πουληθεί από την condor ferries κάπου στην Κορέα αν δεν κάνω λάθος βρισκόταν σε πολλή καλή κατάσταση και ταξίδευε και αυτό με ταχύτητες άνω των 29 κόμβων.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μα το Condor 10 είχε αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμένο ! Όταν ταξίδευε, ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση, τώρα......*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο παροπλισμος στα ταχυπλοα δεν ειναι απλη υποθεση οι φθορες που υφιστανται ειναι πολλαπλες ενος συμβατικου,αυτο ειχε αναφερθει και σε εγκυρο ναυτιλιακο περιοδικο.

----------


## speedrunner

Ξεκίνησε σήμερα τις εκδρομές του απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Ξεκίνησε σήμερα τις εκδρομές του απο Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη.


Ότι καλύτερο. Καλή αρχή.

----------


## proussos

protomagia_gb.jpg

*Πρωτομαγιά 2013...πλησιάζοντας στον Αθηνιό της Σαντορίνης !*

----------


## cpt. mimis

Τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο με αυτά τα χρώματα...

----------


## MYTILENE

Xτύπησε το βαποράκι?

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Xτύπησε το βαποράκι?


Δεν είναι τίποτα. Όλα καλά...  :Distrust:

----------


## P@vlos

Σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει το ταχύπλοο? Στην Sea Jets ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκει το ταχύπλοο? Στην Sea Jets ή κάνω λάθος?


Δεν ανήκει στη SeaJets, αλλά στον Παναγιωτόπουλο.

----------


## cpt. mimis

Σωστός... :Surprised:

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο ολοκλήρωσε τις φετινές του εκδρομές στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη κι αυτή την ώρα δένει στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ. Ας ευχηθούμε καλή ξεκούραση στο πλήρωμά του.

----------


## leo85

Το Golden Blaze έφυγε από τον μόλο της ΔΕΗ και  έχει πάει στα ναυπηγεία του Φραντζή (η δίπλα).


GOLDEN BLAZE 16-2-2014.gif.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το GOLDEN BLAZE στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ. 

GOLDEN BLAZE 14-11-2013.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

To  Golden Blaze στις 26/03/2014 μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο Μεταξά στο Πέραμα, ενώ ετοιμάζετε για τις Καλοκαιρινές του εξορμήσεις. 

GOLDEN BLAZE 34 26-03-2014.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα μία φωτό (χθεσινή) του ...ταχυ-πλοιου από το ναυπηγείο Μεταξά, αυτήν την φορά από "πλώρα μεριά".

IMG_0180.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στα ναυπηγεία της Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο για τον δεξαμενισμο του!!!

----------


## leo85

Από τις 2-4-2014 που έφυγε από το Πέραμα είναι στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Έχει αλλάξει και το χρώμα από την ίσαλο γραμμή και επάνω.

Golden Blaze 2-4-2014 02.gif Golden Blaze 2-4-2014 01.gif Golden Blaze 2-4-2014 03.gif 

Την ώρα που έφευγε ρυμουλκώντας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Την ώρα που έλυσε κάβους απο το ναυπηγείο Μεταξά, για να πάει Ελευσίνα με τα νέα του χρώματα όπως λέει και ο Λεωνίδας.

GOLDEN BLAZE 38 02-04-2014.jpg

----------


## roussosf

στη Σαντορινη 14/7/2014
μολις εφτασε ........καταϊδρωμενο απο το Ηρακλειο

DSC00363.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο Golden Blaze στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου  στις 16-9-2014

_DSCN8709ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

To ταχύπλοο ολοκλήρωσε χθες το απόγευμα τις φετινές του εκδρομές στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Σαντορίνη και σήμερα το πρωί έδεσε στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ για το ξεχειμώνιασμά του.

----------


## giorgos....

GOLDEN BLAZE άφιξη στη Σαντορίνη
golden blaze.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Golden Blaze?????Αυτή την ώρα περνά ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια και Πειραιά με προορισμό το PRAIA στο Capo Verde με σημαία Tuvalu (TV) και άφιξη στις 24/11/2014 στις 11.40 (UTC). Πουλήθηκε ........και αυτό?????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mαλλον το εχει δωσει και θα παρει το Αλκυονη οπως μου ειπαν προ 3 μηνου

----------


## dionisos

Ουτε λαικη αγορα να ητανε. Στο τελος δεν θα μεινει πλεουμενο για τα νησια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανάμεσα Σικελία- Μάλτα με ταχύτητα 13,8 knots και πορεία 280.
Ας το δούμε όταν τον Ιανουάριο 2013 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου.

GOLDEN BLAZE 19 12-01-2013.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θα κάνει παρέα με το SRII στην Ουρουγουάη;

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα παραλασσει τον CAVO GATA με ταχυτητα 14.2. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Golden Blaze είναι αραγμένο στο λιμάνι του Las Palmas στα Κανάρια Νησιά μάλλον για ανεφοδιασμό σε καύσιμα και τρόφιμα.

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε απο LAS PALMAS σημερα το μεσημερι με προορισμο το RECIFE και αφιξη στις 20/12. Kαλο ταξειδι και με το καλο η αφιξη του.

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε πριν απο λιγες ωρες απο το RECIFE με ταχυτητα 16.7 και πορεια 200 για τον τελικο προορισμο του.

----------


## dionisos

Στο ΑΙΣ τωρα το δειχνει στο SALVADOR παρεα με τα αμφιπλωρα. Δεν γνωριζω αν θα παραμεινει εκει η θα συνεχισει προς τα νοτια. αν ξερει καποιος μπορει να μας ενημερωσει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάει Ουρουγουάη,άλλαξε κάτι;

----------


## dionisos

> Πάει Ουρουγουάη,άλλαξε κάτι;


Ρωταω γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω παει λιμανι-λιμανι RECIFE-SUAPE-SALVADOR. Mηπωςλογω τησ ζημιας που ειχε και ειχε σταματησει στο LAS PALMAS. Το πληρωμα τι εθνικοτητας ειναι?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ρωταω γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω παει λιμανι-λιμανι RECIFE-SUAPE-SALVADOR. Mηπωςλογω τησ ζημιας που ειχε και ειχε σταματησει στο LAS PALMAS. Το πληρωμα τι εθνικοτητας ειναι?


  Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να το πάνε όταν ο αγοραστής αδυνατεί ή δεν το συμφέρει. Τι πλήρωμα βάζουν δεν ξέρω.Γιά την σημαία Τουβάλου δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλά δεν θα'ναι καμιά σοβαρή.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Υπάρχουν εταιρείες που αναλαμβάνουν να το πάνε όταν ο αγοραστής αδυνατεί ή δεν το συμφέρει. Τι πλήρωμα βάζουν δεν ξέρω.Γιά την σημαία Τουβάλου δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι αλλά δεν θα'ναι καμιά σοβαρή.


Όπως το Pathagon (e.x. Ωκυρρόη) που το πήγαν Ολλανδοί (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στη Χιλή.

----------


## dionisos

Καλημερα σε ολους. Κατι πρεπει να συμβαινει με το ταχυπλοο. Τωρα φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ να επιστρεφει απο το SALVADOR στο RECIFE με ταχυτητα 5.2 κομβους. Τελικα ναδουμε που θα καταληξει. Ενα ερωτημα που γεννιεται ειναι μηπωσ λογω της καθυστερησης στην παραδοση λογω της παραμονης στο LAS PALMAS για την αποκατασταση των ζημιων εχει προκυψει θεμα παραδοσης παραλαβης μεταξυ πωλητων και αγοραστων.

----------


## dionisos

Το ταχυπλοο εδωσε παλι σημεια ζωης. Αυτη την στιγμη ανοικτα της PARANAGUA με ταχυτητα 18.2 και πορεια 224 πλεει προσ MONTEVIDEO με αφιξη 14/01/15. Καλη συνεχεια γιατι απ'οτι φαινεται ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωρια το ταξειδι του

----------


## dionisos

Τελικα το πλοιο μετονομασθη σε ATLANTIC EXPRESS με σημαια Oυρουγουαης. Τωρα βρισκεται στο λιμανι του BUENOS AIRES. Καλα του ταξειδια

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε εκεί που πήγε .......να στεριώσει και να αποδώσει στους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες, γιατί εδώ............
Ας δούμε το GOLDEN BLAZE όταν στις 02-04-2014 ντουμάνιαζε το Πέραμα για να πάει Ελευσίνα....αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

GOLDEN BLAZE 39 02-04-2014.jpg

----------

